# Betta App



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has ever played the game Pocket Frogs but I think that I want to get my friend to help me create a similar game only with betta fish. I think it would be awesome. Basically the game is collecting all the colors of the 30+ patterns/finnage varieties etc. and there are little mini games and you would have like 6-12 habitats with "8 bettas" in each (it's a game so the male bettas won't attack each other they will live in peace and harmony) It's a fantasy game. Anyways, I think you should check out the other game (it's free on the app store and then kind of replace the frogs with bettas and tell me if you think that would be a cool app. I think it would be really fun. Especially since all of us are interested in collecting all the colors and finnage that suit our fancies that it would be a really cool game. Also if you have any suggestions about it tell me, again this is an idea I woke up with and knew you guys would be the best to brainstorm with.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

If you actually make it I would defs get it. How's the progress


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a full time student and I have a job that I work 24 hours a week as a taxi dispatcher but Im going to start drawing up a concept and making lists of what colors and patterns plus the finnage varieties and besides the finnage varieties I need to come up with names for the patterns so I'll come up with that and I need to draw the bettas in a way that would go well in an app. I was thinking there's a bit that you have to "tame" the bettas and that part will either be catching mosquito larvae or it'll be getting pellets I prefer the first one because its more catching the bettas from the wild as opposed to buying them. The rarer the betta pattern and finnage then the more larvae they'll have to catch. Either I doubt it'll be done soon I also need to talk to my friend about how long apps take to make he's the computer mastermind so we'll see I'll keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, I know Pocket Frogs! It would be sweet if someone made an app like that, but you might want to get a software like GameSalad to make the app.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have (and will only ever have) Android. But I would play it if was available on Android.


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> Oh yeah, I know Pocket Frogs! It would be sweet if someone made an app like that, but you might want to get a software like GameSalad to make the app.


 I was playing it because its addicting, but I thought of the forum and how much people enjoy collecting the newest color or finnage of bettas so why not make that wonderful hobby digital and into a game. 

@Laki 

Most apps are accessible for both Apple and Android, I want to make it accessible to as many betta lovers as possible


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I would definitely get that app! It sounds like you know what your doing.


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> I would definitely get that app! It sounds like you know what your doing.


I wish I knew what I was doing I guess that's why I have friends who are computer geeks who can help me but it'll will take time I think. Which is something I don't have enough of, but I hope to make it happen. Our finned-friends the bettas are very inspiring. Btw I adore your avatar, Fluttershy is hands-down my favorite pony, she's adorable and sweet and I love her the most. :-D


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

babybluebettalover42 said:


> I wish I knew what I was doing I guess that's why I have friends who are computer geeks who can help me but it'll will take time I think. Which is something I don't have enough of, but I hope to make it happen. Our finned-friends the bettas are very inspiring. Btw I adore your avatar, Fluttershy is hands-down my favorite pony, she's adorable and sweet and I love her the most. :-D


Well then it's great you have friends that know what they are doing! :lol: and take your time on the ideas, I'm sure it will turn out awesome!! 
Thank you! I love Fluttershy, I especially love the times when she gets all tough, like in the Dragonshy episode. ^_^ I also love her because in a way I'm a lot like her. Lol


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I would totes get that app! I had a goldfish app on my phone that worked in real time. It was basically a real fish, you fed it, bought decorations for it, and all the like. I deleted the game however because i couldn't work with the fish as i can in real life... But anyway, I have never played pocket frogs but i think that the game would likely be addicting only because i am obsessed with bettas.


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> Well then it's great you have friends that know what they are doing! :lol: and take your time on the ideas, I'm sure it will turn out awesome!!
> Thank you! I love Fluttershy, I especially love the times when she gets all tough, like in the Dragonshy episode. ^_^ I also love her because in a way I'm a lot like her. Lol


I totally agree, I'm an animal lover and aspiring animal caregiver so I guess I can relate to fluttershy. I loved the dragonshy episode.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah. ^_^ 
When you get the app all set up, defiantly post a thread about it!!


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomCookie said:


> Well then it's great you have friends that know what they are doing! :lol: and take your time on the ideas, I'm sure it will turn out awesome!!
> Thank you! I love Fluttershy, I especially love the times when she gets all tough, like in the Dragonshy episode. ^_^ I also love her because in a way I'm a lot like her. Lol


Agreed, I see myself in Fluttershy also. She'll always be my favorite pony. I'm definitely going to sketch out my ideas alot and make sure everything looks great and would be a fun app. I'm thinking about adding on a feature to help teach people about bettakeeping, I might put a quiz in the beginning of the game so that advanced betta keepers in real life don't have to "learn" how much to feed their fish. I think that the "taming" of the bettas should be in a rice paddy catching a certain number of mosquito larvae which increases for the level of the fish. I don't I have alot of ideas that I don't have on paper yet.


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oops I totally forgot I replied to your message again, but I definitely will post a thread about it being finished and maybe you guys can look over the sketches for the fish and give your expert opinions.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

babybluebettalover42 said:


> Agreed, I see myself in Fluttershy also. She'll always be my favorite pony. I'm definitely going to sketch out my ideas alot and make sure everything looks great and would be a fun app. I'm thinking about adding on a feature to help teach people about bettakeeping, I might put a quiz in the beginning of the game so that advanced betta keepers in real life don't have to "learn" how much to feed their fish. I think that the "taming" of the bettas should be in a rice paddy catching a certain number of mosquito larvae which increases for the level of the fish. I don't I have alot of ideas that I don't have on paper yet.


That is such a great Idea!!!


babybluebettalover42 said:


> Oops I totally forgot I replied to your message again, but I definitely will post a thread about it being finished and maybe you guys can look over the sketches for the fish and give your expert opinions.


It's fine. ^_^ but I think that's also a great idea.


----------

